# TivoHD backup image



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

Does anyone have a TivoHD image created using WinMFS?


----------



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I have used winmfs to backup my tivo.

Problem is winmfs FAILS when you want to restore.


----------

